# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  γεια σας είμαι καινούριο μέλος!

## dobermanakias

είμαι ο αντρέας και είμαι καλά.λοιπόν έχω έναν παπαγάλο αμαζονίου και είχα παλιά αρκετά καναρίνια και μούλους.. λατρεύω τα doberman όπως φαίνεται από το ψευδώνυμο γενικός μου αρέσουν όλα τα ζώα!!

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες Αντρεα και καλη διαμονη  ::   :: 
να χαιρεσαι τον παπαγαλο σου
περιμενουμε φωτογραφιες του και περιγραφες απο την ζωη με εναν τετοιο παπαγαλο

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες Αντρέα καλή διαμονή.  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλώς όρισες Αντρέα στην παρέα μας!  ::

----------


## tasrek

Γειά σου Αντρέα. Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες από τα ζώα σου.  ::

----------


## vagelis76

Καλώς τον   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Καλή διαμονή!!

----------


## ZAKO

γεια σου  και απο εμενα αντρεα καλα να περνας στο φορουμ και να τα λεμε  ::

----------


## dobermanakias

γεια σας και πάλι. δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο για να μπαίνω. λοιπόν αυτή είναι η οικογένεια μου.xixix σε μια φωτό θα δείτε τον πατέρα μου με δυο σκυλιά το μαύρο είναι δικό μου και το dobermanaki και όλα τα αλλα δικά μου είναι!
http://img830.imageshack.us/i/p1000938ib.jpg/
http://img834.imageshack.us/i/p1010151w.jpg/
http://img834.imageshack.us/i/p1010152b.jpg/
http://img829.imageshack.us/i/p1010250k.jpg/
http://img834.imageshack.us/i/p1010300g.jpg/
http://img228.imageshack.us/i/p1010307a.jpg/
http://img716.imageshack.us/i/p1000911n.jpg/

----------


## Antigoni87

Εεεπ, είναι όλα πολύ όμορφα! Ωραίος ο παπαγάλος, κουκλιά και τα σκυλιά και το ντοπερμανάκι ειδικά "fullyhappy" 

Αυτό στην 5η φωτό το μακρύ τι είναι;! Όχι η σαύρα, το μεταλλικό!

Όσο για το φίδι, καλό είναι αλλά η δίαιτά του βρε παιδί μου είναι περίεργη  :winky:  

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!

----------


## dobermanakias

είναι μια ειδική λαβίδα για να ταΐζεις τα ερπετά δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο να πλησιάζει το χέρι σου όταν τα ταΐζεις!!καμια φορα αστοχούνε! όσο για την σαύρα είναι varanus exanthematicus είναι μωράκι ακόμα και το φίδι είναι ball python είναι θηλυκό ζυγίζει 1250gr και δαγκώνει αρκετά!

----------


## Antigoni87

Και όταν δαγκώνει, πώς το αφήνει το χέρι μετά  :eek:  ;; Ελπίζω να μην κάνει μεγάλη ζημιά!

Έχεις απ' όλα πάντως! Να σου ζήσουν όλα, δαγκωνιάρικα και μη  ::

----------


## dobermanakias

δεν με έχει δαγκώσει. δεν είμαι από τα άτομα που τα παίρνει για να τα βγάζουν βόλτα. τα ερπετά είναι περισσότερο για παρατήρηση και για να ασχοληθείς με την αναπαραγωγή και ως συλλογή μπορεί να το δει κάποιος! το χέρι μου θα το βάλω μέσα όταν χρειαστεί καθάρισμα νερό η για να το ταΐσω.όσο για το δάγκωμα σίγουρα δεν είναι ευχάριστο ειδικά αν δεν σε αφήσει.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Καλως ηλθες.
Όμορφα όλα τα ζώα σου.
Να ρωτήσω κάτι...εκτος από παπαγάλους εγώ έχω κ ερπετά,σαύρες κ φίδια.
Θεωρώ πολύ δύσκολο ένας ball python να δαγκώσει κ μάλιστα άσχημα...εκτος αν είναι wild caught εκει αλλάζει το θέμα.

----------


## dobermanakias

το ξέρω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο είχα και αλλα ball python και κανένα δεν δάγκωνε εκτος από αυτήν. τι ερπετά έχεις??

----------


## Lucky Witch

έχω corn snake, 2 λεοπαρντ γκεκο ζευγαρι κ σύντομα αναμένω κ βοα.

----------


## dobermanakias

τι boa?gecko είχα και εγώ αρκετά αλλα τα έδωσα είχα και bearded dragon όπως και έναν red tail τον οποιον τον έδωσα και αυτόν!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τα γκεκο θα τα δωσω κ εγω γιατι δε προλαβαινω καθολου με τη δουλεια τοσους παπαγαλους κ το φιδι να τα εχω στην τριχα.
Βοα Coralus Hortulanus.

----------


## dobermanakias

τα gecko τα έδωσα γιατί δεν προλάβαινα να πηγαίνω να τους περνώ φαγητό. από ψωνίζεις για τα ερπετά??

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

πολυ ωραια τα ζωακια σου!!!

μου αρεσει πολυ που το ντοπερμαν σου εχει τα αυτακια του ολοκλιρα!

----------


## Antigoni87

*Αν θέλετε, συζητήστε μέσω πμ για καταστήματα γιατί δεν επιτρέπεται η διαφήμιση μέσω του φόρουμ!

Και μπορείτε να ανοίξετε καλύτερα νέο θέμα στο Lounge Cafe για τα ερπετά (όπως άνοιξα εγώ πχ για τα ποντίκια  ) για να μάθουμε κι εμείς τίποτα, και να συνεχίσουμε εδώ τα καλωσορίσματα του Ανδρέα.

Ευχαριστώ*  ::

----------


## dobermanakias

ξεφύγαμε λίγο έχεις δίκιο.. η συζήτηση για τα καταστήματα έγινε μέσο pm.τώρα για να ανοίξουμε θέμα για ερπετά δεν νομίζω να θέλουν πολύ να μάθουν για αυτά τα ζώα.

----------


## Antigoni87

Έτσι νόμιζα και για τα ποντίκια αλλά πρέπει να φτάσαμε τις 10 σελίδες! Τέλος πάντων, ο,τι θέλετε!  ::

----------


## Kostas297

Αυτά είναι! Ζήλεψα! Φτού φτού! Ένα ενυδρείο σου λείπει τώρα με κάνα ψάράκι;  "fullyhappy"

----------


## dobermanakias

εχω θαλασσινο ενυδρειο!

----------


## douke-soula

το βαρανακι ειναι πολυ γλυκουλι  ::   ::   ::  
αυτο τι φιδι ειναι;
μου αρεσει παρα πολυ το χρωμα του ντομπερμαν
εμαθα οτι ο παπαγαλος σου λεει πολλες λεξουλες 
με ποιο αγαπημενη την λεξη ¨Σ'αγαπω"
εμεις ποτε θα τον ακουσουμε;

----------


## dobermanakias

ball python είναι! όσο για τον παπαγάλο μιλάει αρκετά αλλα δεν είναι μονο το s sαγαπάω αλλα και το μπαμπά τι να κάνω το πουλί πήρε από μένα αγαπάει!!

----------


## xXx

Καλώς όρισες Αντρέα

----------

